# Driving seat uncomfortable



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I find the drivers seat a tad uncomfortable for my size. I'm just over 6ft tall with a fairly broad backside and I find that the seat cushion is too short and not wide enough for me.

Has anyone fitted a different seat or had the seat modified to suit?

Richard


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Not had any experience of these but you could always investigate a replacement truck seat from KAB (Bostrom) or Isringhausen, http://www.jennings-seats.co.uk/shop/20/index.htm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have the budget, you can get air ride seats fitted, they tend to be a bit bigger and are like pukka truck seats, weight adjustable and they have air suspension.

http://www.kdrseating.com/


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

ISRI or Isringhausen are very good quality seats, I have one in the Mercedes we have just bought. Fully adjustable for almost everything, but not air suspended.

When I worked on Scania trucks I found air suspended seats tended to get out of sync with the suspension a lot, and preferred solid bases.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you plan to add a link in your sig to the new project or just let people wander over if interested.

I'm glad seeing my build in the flesh didn't put you off.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice job it was, Kev, always things to tidy up, but that goes for all projects.

I will do summat about a link :wink: 

Peter


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just checked and my seats are not the standard Fiat seats but ISRI ones fitted by Rapido.

Does anyone know if a seat trimmer can alter the seat squab padding?

Richard


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Just checked and my seats are not the standard Fiat seats but ISRI ones fitted by Rapido.
> 
> Does anyone know if a seat trimmer can alter the seat squab padding?
> 
> Richard


If they're any good yes.


----------

